# Fuel In France



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone what the difference is between Gazole and Diesel in France?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is the same thing.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

same thing....

http://french.about.com/od/vocabulary/g/gazole.htm


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

One is French the other is English. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Frank


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

The reason i asked was last year i used gazole ,last week when on way to paris at the pump gazole was not an option only diesel actually spelt the "english" way


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

They are foreigners and get a bit confused from time to time .....


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

alecturn1 said:


> Does anyone what the difference is between Gazole and Diesel in France?


Yep, there's a big difference in the way it's spelt :lol:

Other than that it's the same product

I know it sounds bizarre but they are referred to as Diesel engines but they refer to the fuel as Gazole.

Just like petrol is essence and Petrole is Paraffin.

Here endeth todays french lesson :lol: :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Herr Diesel was from a German family and studied engineering in Germany, so I guess it's a German word?


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

veevee said:


> Herr Diesel was from a German family and studied engineering in Germany, so I guess it's a German word?


Ahh yes, but his engine was designed to run on peanut oil. Don't see a lot of that at the pumps nowadays.

And I wish you lot that run your vans on old chip oil would stop driving passed my front garden. The smell, just before lunch, is too much to bear on a hungry stomach.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Benzine, Gas and Petrol are definitely not GasOIL or Diesel.
If in doubt... give it a sniff  :wink: 
Alan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just slightly off-topic :roll: in Spain recently, I was a little confused by a forecourt selling gazole and gazoleo (or something like). I think the latter was the equivalent of 'red diesel' for tractors, 'cos it was a lot cheaper  

If we're doing language lessons, did you know that if a German word uses I and E together, it's pronounced as the second letter

so, diesel is pronounced deezel, but nein is nine. And there are no exceptions.

Gerald

Edit: and the wine Riesling is reezling :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Edit: and the wine Riesling is reezling :wink:


and is excellent.....

particularly if you find a spätlese pronounced sp8laizer....

your next German lesson vill be soon..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The French do tend to create their own individuality especially with anything new. It's their choice but does tend to isolate them a little.

Computers have a pretty universal language and names. Except in France and maybe Chinese.
Everything about a computer has and English (American) name and a French one.

But even the French are being swept along by Microsoft and Google I guess.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't want to muddy the Diesel question too much - but has anyone heard of B30 Diesel blend, which contains 30% bio-diesel, found at Orange coloured pumps and should be used only by vehicles specifically designed to use it?


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Keith, avoid it like the plague if you want your engine to keep running nicely. There is usually information from the AA at the start of the summer break season and a few reports of British tourists with new diesel engines filling up with the stuff in France and then having repair bills.

Ben


----------

